

What Is WebAssembly? The Dawn of a New Era - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/what-is-webassembly-the-dawn-of-a-new-era-61256ec5a8f6

======
kalgubtoi
I am very excited about this one. On the web we have JavaScript, which is an
open standard and works in some circumstances, but applications that need low-
level, efficient languages are left with no good alternative. People have
tried to push various alternatives like Silverlight, Java Applets or Flash,
but none of them are open. With Microsoft, Google, Apple and others working on
WebAssembly, we might finally get a low-level language for the web that is
open!

